# Seen on facebook. Stop buying gimmicky wire, its a massive scam



## Alex (6/4/16)

reddit comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...w_this_on_facebook_stop_buying_gimmicky_wire/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/16)

So I wasn't crazy thinking that a hairdryer would make a good donor for coil wire when I was rebuilding my CE4 coils back in the day

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

